# Elec. power lines.



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

I hve 3 different power companies that has lines across my property. All come in at different points on my property. One from the South , one from the East and one from the West. I hve gates that the power company installed at each end. Chains and locks to keep people out. Has anyone had problem with people (Hunters) crossing your property?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.
Have you posted signs according to the law in your area? Have you painted the “no hunting” purple paint where the known crossing areas are?


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes.
> Have you posted signs according to the law in your area? Have you painted the “no hunting” purple paint where the known crossing areas are?


Something tells me that if hunters are climbing over locked gates (or worse, breaking them), that signs and paint are not going to be a deterrent.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sometimes it is just the "doing your part" to avoid liability if one of these trespassers gets hurt.

The very back and one side in back opens up to more timber. We haven't had many issues, however we have trails along the perimeter that are well managed so folks know someone is around on a regular basis and paint and ribbons and brightly marked t posts to remind them when they have crossed from public onto private land.

Hunters that climb over locked gates aren't hunters, and most of our neighbors have their own unique methods for educating the "Whoops! Sorry!" types.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Guy with a gun passing no trespassing signs and locked gates is called "The Target" around here. Works pretty well.

Jeff


----------

